# STEP 7, Übersicht: TI_S7_Converting_Blocks



## volker (21 April 2005)

Hier mal eine Übersicht der TI_S7_Converting_Blocks




```
TI_S7_Converting_Blocks            Stand: 2005.04.21 ([URL="http://www.Lischis-Home.de)"]www.Lischis-Home.de)[/URL]
LEAD_LAG  FB  80  Lead/Lag Algo k”nnen mit einer analogen Variable Signale bearbeitet werden  
DCAT      FB  81  Diskreter Steuerungszeitalarm                                               
MCAT      FB  82  Motorsteuerungszeitalarm                                                    
IMC       FB  83  Index Matrix Vergleich                                                      
SMC       FB  84  Matrixscanner                                                               
DRUM      FB  85  Ereignis maskierbare Drum                                                   
PACK      FB  86  Sammle/Verteile Tabellendaten                                               
TONR      FC  80  Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverz”gerung starten                           
IBLKMOV   FC  81  Datenbereich indirekt �bertragen                                            
RSET      FC  82  Merker- oder Peripheriebereich im Prozeáabbild r�cksetzen                   
SET       FC  83  Merker- oder Peripheriebereich im Prozeáabbild setzen                       
ATT       FC  84  Wert in Tabelle eintragen                                                   
FIFO      FC  85  Ersten Wert der Tabelle ausgeben                                            
TBL_FIND  FC  86  Wert in Tabelle suchen                                                      
LIFO      FC  87  Letzten Wert der Tabelle ausgeben                                           
TBL       FC  88  Tabellenoperation ausf�hren                                                 
TBL_WRD   FC  89  Wert aus der Tabelle kopieren                                               
WSR       FC  90  Datum im Schieberegister speichern                                          
WRD_TBL   FC  91  Wert logisch mit Tabellenelement verkn�pfen und speichern                   
SHRB      FC  92  Bit in Bitschieberegister schieben                                          
SEG       FC  93  Bitmuster f�r 7-Segment-Anzeige erzeugen                                    
ATH       FC  94  ASCII-Zeichenkette in Hexadezimalzahl wandeln                               
HTA       FC  95  Hexadezimalzahl in ASCII-Zeichenkette wandeln                               
ENCO      FC  96  Vorgegebenes Bit im Wort setzen                                             
DECO      FC  97  Bitnummer des niederwertigsten gesetzten Bits lesen                         
BCDCPL    FC  98  Zehnerkomplement erzeugen                                                   
BITSUM    FC  99  Anzahl der gesetzten Bits z„hlen                                            
RSETI     FC 100  Ausgangsbereich unmittelbar r�cksetzen                                      
SETI      FC 101  Ausgangsbereich unmittelbar setzen                                          
DEV       FC 102  Standardabweichung                                                          
CDT       FC 103  Korrelierte Datentabellen                                                   
TBL_TBL   FC 104  Tabellenverkn�pfung                                                         
SCALE     FC 105  Werte skalieren (Einlesen)                                                  
UNSCALE   FC 106  Werte deskalieren (Ausgeben)
```


----------

